# Macro shot of the centipede mouth



## doom (Jul 10, 2007)

Mouth part of Scolopendra subspinipes from Barbados. The body lenght is around 13 cm.


----------



## ornata (Jul 10, 2007)

wow, nice

type of camera?

I am thinking of buying a fujufilm s6500fd, that is a super zoom camera!

Do you know if it it is possible to get good macro shoots with that modell/or other super zoom cameras, I know it has a macro "limit" of 1cm 

(sorry about the english)


----------



## doom (Jul 10, 2007)

I have Nikon coolpix 4500 with attached microscopic lens (4x). 
Sorry, i don't know.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 10, 2007)

My compliments to you for the quality of that pic!!!! I'll never see my barbados centipedes the same way anymore .

 phil.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jul 10, 2007)

:clap: Amazing pic!


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 11, 2007)

Awsome pic :clap:


----------



## Pulk (Jul 12, 2007)

yay, very nice


----------



## Mike (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb picture.  :clap:


----------



## Ted (Jul 12, 2007)

whoa..damned nice photo!:clap:


----------



## Ralph (Jul 13, 2007)

so good!! I've never seen this part of a pedes like such clearly!!!
well done! thanks


----------



## zimbu (Jul 18, 2007)

oh jeez, thats a great shot


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 18, 2007)

Outstanding shot! :clap:


----------

